# Wrist braced slingshot but with slightly distorted branch. Huge issue?



## Pedroito (Aug 22, 2021)

I have this kind of slingshot https://m.media-amazon.com/images/I/61iXQU84h+L._AC_SY450_.jpg
Got it pretty cheap to test it out.

I just realized the two forks are not aligned -__-, one of them is slightly distorted, it's not symmetric...........

I don't know if it's metal or plastic (I'd say it's metal but it doesn't sound metallic, maybe it's empty inside). I don't know if I can bend it back to make it symmetric, I tried and it didn't move one bit.

Will it affect accuracy? A lot?
How to align it back?

ty


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

The forks, brace are steel, handle is hollow, should come apart, I don’t remember for sure how it was put together, if you want to take it apart and work with it.
But it shouldn’t affect the accuracy the way it is, for instance tree forks work ok, accuracy is with the human shooter anyway, good luck with whatever you do or do not do, Hey have fun.
B.


----------



## Pedroito (Aug 22, 2021)

I meant "the forks are not symmetric" not "parallel" (i fixed the post)

I unscrewed the handle and yes it's empty, but then I'd still need to "fix" the branch and I don't know how to do that with solid steel like that.

However, you are right about tree forks, they are probably always asymmetric, but it's always less frustrating to learn quickly with the right tools rather than to accommodate to shitty tool


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

I think @Bugar (salute!) said all the right things. 
The forks don't have to be perfect. Especially if you hold the handle horizontal and align the tubes so they are stacked one on top of the other. 
You got the slingshot at a low cost, and that's worth celebrating. 
Enjoy the experience you're getting!


----------



## Pedroito (Aug 22, 2021)

KawKan said:


> I think @Bugar (salute!) said all the right things.
> The forks don't have to be perfect. Especially if you hold the handle horizontal and align the tubes so they are stacked one on top of the other.
> You got the slingshot at a low cost, and that's worth celebrating.
> Enjoy the experience you're getting!


hehe ok, to be fair first time i used it i hit the target, but I was throwing a peach pit so there was some error margin 

anyway gonna go with it for now ty


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Pull off the bands, throw a piece of pipe over the bent fork, put the base of the forks in a vice and bend it back into place. You can also use plyers or a crescent wrench... bending it back is easily done.


----------



## Pedroito (Aug 22, 2021)

"throw a piece of pipe over the bent fork,"
Why? I don't get it.

"put the base of the forks in a vice"
What is a vice? (tried translating but without success)

"You can also use plyers or a crescent wrench"
No idea how to proceed but thanks for the tip


I am gonna take a picture and post it here.


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

A Vice is a large clamping device to hold materials in place while you work on them. The pipe is to give you leverage when bending the forks in the vice. If a pipe is not available you can used the other tools mentioned as leverage to help you bend the forks.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

A vice is a clamp to hold it tight so that you can put enough pressure to bend steel without having to try to hold it in your hand. A small pipe is a great bending tool because the round center allows you to bend a round tube without denting it, and it can be easily bent in any direction with the pipe. An 18" Long piece of 3/4" iron pipe would work fine, I always have extra laying around here for fixing water or gas leaks in different sizes and diameters. When I'm bending or loosening bolts, I always have a 2' or 3' piece of pipe to put over the handle of the wrench that I'm using, if it's stuck and needs a bit more pressure then the wrench can give. We also call it a "Cheater Bar", or a "Breaker Bar".





__





wrench with cheater bar - Google Search






www.google.com


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

Pedroito said:


> I have this kind of slingshot https://m.media-amazon.com/images/I/61iXQU84h+L._AC_SY450_.jpg
> Got it pretty cheap to test it out.
> 
> I just realized the two forks are not aligned -__-, one of them is slightly distorted, it's not symmetric...........
> ...


I had this wristbraced slingshot 15 years ago before I got my 1st Barnett Black Widow. It's a Taiwan-made cheap copy of the Daisy. I scraped off the black paint from the prongs and the brace, the steel quality is worrying, I can see lines all over the steel rod that look like micro-cracks!

I also drilled a hole on the bottom of the plastic handle and reinforce it with a screw and nut. Without that, the handle will crack open and the whole fork will fly towards your face.

Interestingly, that fork is totally symmetrical! While my Barnett Black Widow is slightly off-set! I don't like that, but it doesn't seem to affect my accuracy...

*Edit: If you're serious about safety, discard this cheap Chinese-copy and buy a more reputable slingshot. Safety is No.1 Priority.*


----------



## Pedroito (Aug 22, 2021)

Hey, I forgot to post the pictures of that thing. Here theyare. To be fair, I'll dscard it anyway because it's too small but as you can see, it's very distorted.

What do you think?


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

Pedroito said:


> View attachment 363123
> 
> View attachment 363122
> 
> ...


Totally junk.....


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Looks like a daily shooter to me. Bending them straight is pretty easy 🌞 🍻 🍻🎯


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

HOE said:


> Totally junk.....


But easily upgradable.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Not to pick nits, guys, but a vice is "moral depravity or corruption : wickedness. a moral fault or failing. a habitual and usually trivial defect or shortcoming"

The word y'all want is vise.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Zen Sticks (Dec 30, 2021)

Henry the Hermit said:


> Not to pick nits, guys, but a vice is "moral depravity or corruption : wickedness. a moral fault or failing. a habitual and usually trivial defect or shortcoming"
> 
> The word y'all want is vise.


Na, I don't think he needs a vise. I think it can be bent by hand. 

Bend it back. You will be FAR from the 1st person to do it. Those things were built for prepubescent little boys with limited life skills. They're tough. Then, order a new slingshot. Shoot it and have fun till the new one gets to you.


----------



## Pedroito (Aug 22, 2021)

Zen Sticks said:


> Na, I don't think he needs a vise. I think it can be bent by hand.
> 
> Bend it back. You will be FAR from the 1st person to do it. Those things were built for prepubescent little boys with limited life skills. They're tough. Then, order a new slingshot. Shoot it and have fun till the new one gets to you.


nop, i tried to bend it by hands, blocking and bending, it's not possible because if I d it withthe plastic handle, i bet it will crack, and without it there isn't enough "space" to put my hands on
I'm 1m90 and not weak ^^

ANyway there is also another problem on it and in top of that it's too small for me so it's quite bad. Maybe could be enough for a total beginner/kid for a while.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

treefork said:


> View attachment 363137


And now comes the grammar cop. "Police" is plural, "has" is singular.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Pedroito said:


> nop, i tried to bend it by hands, blocking and bending, it's not possible because if I d it withthe plastic handle, i bet it will crack, and without it there isn't enough "space" to put my hands on
> I'm 1m90 and not weak ^^
> 
> ANyway there is also another problem on it and in top of that it's too small for me so it's quite bad. Maybe could be enough for a total beginner/kid for a while.


Actually, this is a very bad choice for a beginner. The tubes and pouch are terrible, the wrist brace teaches bad habits, and the frame extends only about half way into the handle, which increases the possibility of breaking if too heavy tubes are fitted. The F-16 is a better choice and can be made into a quite good shooter with a bit of modification.


----------



## David D (Oct 20, 2020)

I always check the local gun and hobby show for slingshots. So far the only ones I have found are really cheap versions of this type of wrist braced wire. Really poor quality.This one looks like it might be one of those. Do what you gotta do to bend it back then, as someone else said get a better one. I have a Crossman wrist braced and the handle is riveted together as is yours probably. Drill the rivets out and disassemble the handle then bend the rod. Reassemble the handle with nuts and bolts.


----------



## jnjw (10 mo ago)

if you really like shooting slingshots and 40 dollars won't hurt the pocketbook,i would recommend just moving up to a modern slingshot like a simpleshot scout lt.
you can shoot through the forks and over the top.you can use more accurate flat bands and customize them for different draw weight. it fits in your pocket also and shoots whatever you want. just my 2 cents!. hard to explain how to fix something unless the person is a fix it kind a guy or the person explaining is physically there.
if you stick with that wrist rocket then i hope you have luck getting it straightened out!


----------

